# HELP PLEASE, StoneCut Pro



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

I came here first, because this is where I've been getting the best information and help. 

I got my DAS Rhinestone system and vinyl cutter. Read the manual as it instructed / warned to do first. Installed the Vinyl cutter, even though it has NO instructions whatsoever in the box. Did my test cut, check all is working. Next I'm ready to install Stonecut Pro. Follow all the instructions, then when finishes and launches, I connect the security dongle and ......invalid code error! WHAT???!! I uninstall the dongle driver and reinstall, still have same error. I'm ready to scream, of course DAS is closed by this time....I send a technical support email. I am thinking about the error...and thought about it. I double checked the registration id when I entered it during installation, BUT I didn't enter the dashes, it accepted it. So I uninstalled Stonecut Pro and reinstalled it, this time I entered the dashes in the registration code, it accepted it. Then, crossing my fingers.....IT OPENS......YAHOO, I figured it out...

But now....2 problems, 1 - I accidently 'x' out of the side tool bar with macros / layers, clip art....how do I get that back?
2 - I just need words for a template that I HAVE to make tonight for my Brother's wedding tomorrow. How do I take the fonts ( not rhinestone ) that are loaded in and make them stones? I've clicked on just about every button in that progrom, until I accidently closed out my tool bar, then I gave up for the night last night. 

I'm just proud I was able to get the cutter installed, working, adjusted to proper depth / pressure and I got the program installed and even sent an image to the cutter. So I think all in all it was a good night


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

To get back the layers/macro side bar click on window at the top of the toolbars and select the layers option. In fact select all the options at the bottom of the list.

Select the text you have typed and in the marcos select place rhinestones enter the settings you want and execute

have a good read of your manual!


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

ppts160 said:


> To get back the layers/macro side bar click on window at the top of the toolbars and select the layers option. In fact select all the options at the bottom of the list.
> 
> Select the text you have typed and in the marcos select place rhinestones enter the settings you want and execute
> 
> have a good read of your manual!


 
Thank you!!! I will be re-reading it today. I'm a visual/hands on type of learner, and I need to actual do what I'm reading to do to actually remember it. 
Once I get this one shirt done I can take my time and play around with it.


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

Register on the DAS website for the owners area and have a look at the tutorials and videos. Also sign up for the webinars and watch them and ask questions on line while watching.

Mike


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

ppts160 said:


> Register on the DAS website for the owners area and have a look at the tutorials and videos. Also sign up for the webinars and watch them and ask questions on line while watching.
> 
> Mike


I'm going there now! Thanks again! 

OH, and I welcome any and all suggestions / tips / ideas / etc 

I know my advise to DAS is to tell people to enter the "-" in the serial # of the product


----------

